# Kokam vs. LiFeBatt



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

LiFeBatt:

http://www.lifebatt.co.uk/hps_specification.html

C&P:_

We have tested cell's to 3,600 cycles at 100% depth of discharge. These cells are still operating within specification at 84% of original capacity. 

LiFeBATT 40138 Cell Specification 

Nominal Capacity - 10000 mAh 
Minimum Capacity - 9000 mAh 
Charging Voltage - 3.65 V 
Typical Voltage - 3.30 V 
Cut-off Discharge Voltage - 2.10 V 
Charging Method -CC/CV 
Maximum Discharge Current - 120A (12C Continuous) 
Maximum Discharge Current - 140A (14C for 18 second pulse) 
Maximum Charge Current - 30A (3C) 
Cycle Life - 3,000 cycles (minimum) 
Charge Temperature Range - 0 ~ 45 (degrees centigrade) 
Discharge Temperature Range - -10~55 (degrees centigrade) 
Short Period Storage Temperature --10~45 (1 month) 
Long Period Storage Temperature -0~35 (6 month)3 
Gravimetric - >80 Wh/Kg 
Volumetric - >170Wh/L (100% SOC, 18s peak) 
Power Density ->600 W/Kg 
Gravimetric - >600 W/Kg 
Volumetric - >1230 W/L 
Initial Internal Impedance -<6 mOhm_ 



Kokam

http://www.kokam.com/product/product_pdf/high_power/PL-302_SLPB80460330H_100Ah_Grade.pdf

___________________________________________________________________________________

Seem to me like the LiFeBatt is the easier way to go. Plug & play. But On the other hand, the Kokam battery is smaller and lighter. 

Kokam is very expensive (_300€ per cell). _Does anyone know the price of the LifeBatt packs? 

Thanks


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> Kokam is very expensive (_300€ per cell). _Does anyone know the price of the LifeBatt packs?
> 
> Thanks


$2.50-3/AH

vs. Sky Energy's $1.1/AH


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Technologic said:


> $2.50-3/AH


Thanks Technologic 

That's the price of single cells or the pack with integrated BMS?


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> Thanks Technologic
> 
> That's the price of single cells or the pack with integrated BMS?


single cells if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

Where do you come up with a price of $2.50-3.00/AH for LifeBatt ?

According to their website, it is more like $5.50 /AH. 

http://www.lifebatt.com/retail_sheet.asp


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

dreamer said:


> Where do you come up with a price of $2.50-3.00/AH for LifeBatt ?
> 
> According to their website, it is more like $5.50 /AH.
> 
> http://www.lifebatt.com/retail_sheet.asp


hahah even worse... 

Sky Energy's at 0.365/wh shipped you could do a 50kwh pack for the price of a 10kwh one from them... sad

But he's had group buys and such in the $2.50/AH range I believe.


----------



## LiFeBATT_UK (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi CroDriver,

I am the UK & Southern Europe distributor for LiFeBATT.

I price our systems at US$2,333 per kWh of stored energy, including module packaging and BMS. Volts (3V per cell) X Ah = Usable stored Energy.

We don't sell individual cells, we are a complete solution provider. Cells, modular enclosures, BMS, vehicle integration kit and charger all in one package.

To give you an idea of how easy the system is, a customer installed a 10kWh pack into a marine vessel last Tuesday. Including full integration of low volt protection and 'Fuel Guage' with 3kW onboard charger, it took him 6 hours, from opening the boxes to turning the motor over. He told me he spent 3 of those hours making cables.

Please compare that ease of use with any other LiFePO4 solution.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

